# Samuel Miller on the gospel minister as a man of good sense



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 3, 2022)

... The methods to be employed for winning souls, are so many and various, according to the taste, prejudices, habits, and stations of men: a constant regard to time, place, circumstances, and character, is so essential, if we desire to profit those whom we address: and some tolerable medium of deportment, between moroseness and levity, reserve and tattling, bigotry and latitudinarianism, lukewarmness and enthusiasm, is so indispensable to public usefulness, that the man who lacks a respectable share of discernment and prudence, had better, far better, be in any other profession than that of a minister. An able minister he cannot possibly be. Neither will any thing short of a sound judgment, a native perception of what is fit and proper, or otherwise, preserve any man who is set to teach and to rule in the church, without a miracle, from those perversions of scripture; those ludicrous absurdities; and those effusions of drivelling childishness, which are calculated to bring the ministry and the bible into contempt. ...

For more, see: 









Samuel Miller on the gospel minister as a man of good sense


But piety, though it hold the first place among essential qualifications here, is not all that is necessary. It is not every pious man, nay, not every fervently pious man, that is qualified to be a…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

